# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] À Londres, une pinte et indé, please

## ShinSH

Ceux qui ont gardé contact avec moi sont au courant : j’ai franchi la Manche depuis l’année dernière, pour ne plus avoir à faire la queue pour un Burger King. Ce faisant, j’en ai profité pour en apprendre plus sur le milieu du jeu indépendant à Londres. En tant que programmeur développant des jeux sur son temps libre, il s’agissait pour moi de trouver un moyen de partager des expériences avec les locaux. Je ne fus pas déçu.
 À Londres, les communautés sont organisées autour du site Meetup. Ce site permet de monter des événements assez facilement, et de garder un suivi des rencontres qui nous intéressent grâce à un système d’abonnement à des groupes. C’est ainsi que j’ai pu assister à des présentations d’outils techniques tels que des moteurs de jeu en HTML 5, ou participer à des Game Jams. J’ai pu voir un vaisseau spatial construit dans une caravane. Mais j’ai surtout pu découvrir le London Game Space. Une association a passé un accord avec un bar, et héberge régulièrement des événements au sein de ce dernier. Mieux encore, le bar propose aux développeurs indépendants sans bureau de se regrouper là-bas, et met à leur disposition prises et Wi-Fi.
 Ce faisant, différents événements sont organisés au sein de cette communauté, notamment le London Multiclash. Qu’est-ce ? Une soirée sans prise de tête, ou chacun peut ramener son jeu multijoueur local, et le faire tester par les gens sur place. Le concept est génial. Les joueurs n’ont pas à se soucier de toute la logistique pour passer une bonne soirée incluant bière et jeux, et les développeurs ont un retour direct sur leur création, surtout qu’il est toujours difficile de faire tester son jeu quand on est indépendant. Jusqu’à présent (3 rencontres en quelques mois), les jeux présentés ont toujours été variés, allant de la super prod qui est sur le point d’être lancée au petit jeu bidouillé en quelques heures. Il est toujours amusant de voir des jeux débuggés en temps réel par le dév qui sue à grosses gouttes pendant que vous tentez des trucs débiles. Ou de voir des jeux progresser au fil des différentes éditions.
 Les deux premières éditions ont notamment vu passer Mucho Party de Globz avec un des membres du studio rejoignant les Britons le temps d’une soirée, Ultra Neon Tactics par Roll7 (qui viennent de sortir Olli Olli), Gang Beasts par Boneloaf qui est un des jeux star des youtubeurs actuellement, ou encore Iron Fisticle par Confused Pelican Games, qui a l’odeur d’un Smash TV avec le look d’un Speedball. Et je ne vous parle que des plus connus.
 La dernière édition ayant eu lieu lundi dernier était tout aussi mémorable. Aidant un pote à installer son jeu, je tombe sur un écran affichant en gros Chopsquares. Qu’est-ce donc ? Deux carrés à pattes ayant un diamant/épée sur la tête s’affrontent dans une arène assez simple. Le but est de planter son appendice dans le corps de son adversaire. Les contrôles font le sel du jeu : on peut certes sauter, mais les carrés se déplacent uniquement en roulant sur eux-mêmes. La prise en main est rapide mais trouver les meilleures stratégies prend un peu de temps…
 Après quelques duels et une pinte à moitié engloutie, je me redirigeais vers le poste de mon pote, qui venait de finir la préparation de son jeu, Mychrome Machines. Développé en HTML 5 (le seul de la soirée, les autres étant tous sur Unity), ce remake de MicroMachines place des voitures (jusqu’à 8, deux équipes de 4) sur une table qui doivent éviter des tasses à café et macarons pour faire sortir leurs adversaires de l’écran. La particularité du jeu est qu’on peut s’y connecter avec des smartphones pour faire office de manettes supplémentaires. Malheureusement, le Wi-Fi public bloquant certains ports, il n’était pas possible de s’y connecter avec les téléphones, forçant un contrôle en 3G, avec un lag certain. On s’est quand même bien marré, l’occasion de finir la pinte et d’en relancer une autre.
 J’enchaînai sur One Spear Arena. Le développeur m’expliqua qu’il s’agissait d’une participation à la Ludum Dare sur le thème « you only get one » (sujet très rigolo d’ailleurs, je vous invite à tester les jeux de la compo ici). Dans cette arène vue de dessus, jusqu’à quatre joueurs dirigent un cube armé d’une lance. Ce jeu a l’odeur d’un Towerfall qui se cherche. On se déplace avec le stick gauche, on vise avec le stick droit, et gâchette droite pour balancer sa lance. Cette dernière tentera d’empaler les malheureux sur votre chemin, avant d’aller s’échouer dans un coin ou contre un obstacle. Et c’est là que les ennuis commencent car *vous n'avez que cette lance*. Il faudra donc aller la chercher, alors que vous êtes désarmé. Cela donne des situations très drôles, où un joueur esquive un tir, pour finalement camper comme un gros crade la lance abandonnée, pour avoir sa revanche. Jusqu’à ce qu’un troisième type sorte de nulle part et exécute le campeur pas assez mobile à son goût. Le développeur m’assure qu’il va implémenter des autres modes de jeu, notamment l’un dans lequel vous pourrez ramasser les lances des autres. J’attends les nouvelles versions de ce jeu avec impatience.
 Je me rendai ensuite au poste de Shaz, un dev avec qui j’avais sympathisé lors des éditions précédentes. Il s’agit de la deuxième fois qu’il présente BFF or Die. Ce jeu de puzzle veut renforcer la coopération entre joueurs. Ces derniers se trouvent dans un labyrinthe avec des orbes à collecter. Le labyrinthe est dans le noir et l’un d’eux doit rester à un poste d’éclairage pour indiquer le chemin a son pote qui lui, doit éviter des monstres style Pacman… Le jeu a été mis à jour depuis la première fois où je l’ai vu, et désormais on déplace des lapins à la place de cubes, et l’on peut désormais jouer à quatre, toujours avec deux manettes. Toujours tout partager avec son BFF. Les outils ont été diversifiés. Il est possible de diriger une grue pour faire passer ses potes par-dessus les murs, ou encore d’utiliser un téléporteur pour se sortir d’une embuscade ennemie. Malheureusement le passage à quatre joueurs rend le tout brouillon, et diminue le lien entre les joueurs. Je garderai un œil sur une prochaine version, mais en attendant je reprends une pinte.
 Vient alors l’un des gros jeux de la soirée, Mega Coin Squad. Quatre joueurs dans un niveau parsemé de plateformes, le jeu peut rappeler un Mario Party sans la partie jeu de plateau. Les niveaux s’enchainent, les objectifs varient. Ça peut aller du simple battle royale à une collecte de pièces, ou à celui qui éliminera le plus de monstres. A chaque round le vainqueur gagne trois upgrades (boost de vitesse, arme plus puissante, saut plus haut), les autres n’en gagnent qu’un. Le tour complet dure une quinzaine de minutes, et on n’a qu’une seule envie, recommencer. Le jeu nécessite encore un petit effort d’équilibrage, mais il est super mignon et implémente des idées connues de façon très intelligente (comme un capture the flag qui devient capture the coin, a déposer dans une tirelire cochon géante). Ça arrive en aout sur Steam.
 Attiré par les néons, je m’avançai vers Warp Ball. Le principe est compris en un clin d’œil. Air Hockey jouable à 4. Un bouton pour se téléporter devant soi, un bouton pour repousser la balle, et tout le monde comprend les contrôles en un rien de temps. Seul souci, le tir n’est qu’un pouvoir spécial qui se recharge lentement, et au lieu de voir des matches agressifs,  on a l’impression de voir des duels mollassons. J’ai fait part de mes remarques au développeur, espérons que je serai entendu…
 C’est avec ma troisième pinte entamée à la main que je me dirigeai vers un poste un peu particulier. Lizze tournait sur un projecteur ET un iPad. Le développeur a triché un peu en présentant son jeu ici. Il s’agit clairement d’un jeu solo, mais avec deux personnages qui peuvent échanger leur place. Le mode deux joueurs consiste à un mode ou chacun ne joue qu’un personnage, l’un regardant pendant que l’autre joue. L’iPad peut faire tourner le jeu, mais il peut aussi servir de manette en coop, les deux joueurs jouant sur le même écran. Le jeu est pauvre et sent très fort le projet étudiant : dans un monde composé d’une seule texture, une gamine et une sorte de loup garou se baladent en vue à la 3e personne pour taper mollement des ennemis. Ennuyeux et générique à souhait… Mais le dev s’étant aussi intéressé à l’Oculus Rift, j’ai pu avoir ma première expérience de jeu avec la bête. Mon avis est simple : après 2 bières à jeun, ce n’est pas conseillé.
 Je m’avançai donc vers les jeux restants. Tout d’abord, Ganbare Super Strikers. Ce jeu en développement est un jeu de foot en tour par tour. Ruben Garcia Moreno, seul aux manettes, est fan de Captain Tsubasa (Olive et Tom) et veut reproduire un feeling similaire à ce qu’il avait découvert en jouant aux jeux NES et Super NES de l’époque. Au passage pour ceux voulant découvrir ce genre particulier sans vous taper la honte dans des amphis de jap à la fac, je vous conseille Tecmo Cup sur Megadrive qui est une adaptation européenne sans la licence du manga. Le jeu étant encore peu avancé dans son développement, il y a beaucoup de situations aléatoires et manque de profondeur. Il n’est possible de jouer que le Japon ou l’Espagne (Ruben est espagnol), et les joueurs ont tous les mêmes stats. Le jeu a avancé depuis la dernière fois que je l’ai vu, et l'auteur ne compte pas en rester là.
 Et enfin, avec ma troisième pinte vide, j’essayai Credit Crunch. Seul jeu jouable à trois, il se présente comme un tableau de Bejeweled. Ici, point de souris. Chaque joueur dirige une petite bête noire qui se déplace en échangeant sa place avec une pièce adjacente, comme un jeu de taquin. Le concept est mondialement connu. Vous effacez les items en réalisant des lignes horizontales ou verticales composées de trois objets de la même couleur. Sauf qu’ici vous êtes trois, et c’est une course aux points qui a lieu. Cela n’est pas aisé, surtout avec cette nouvelle maniabilité qui n’est pas si aisée à comprendre. Les stratégies de combinaisons habituelles sont totalement chamboulées par ces nouvelles options. Et l’espace restreint force les joueurs à se bousculer les uns les autres ; les joueurs pouvant se faire déplacer tout comme les pièces. J’ai adoré le concept, simple mais entrainant.
 La soirée s’est finie sur Gunkatana. Petit jeu qui semble bricolé a l’arrache, ce duel en arène est assez brouillon. Deux persos vus d’en haut se tirent dessus à coups de lazer, et peuvent emprunter des simili accélérateurs sur la map. C’est très confus, c’est basique, c’est buggé (quand on se prend son propre laser dans la face on se fait pousser par ce dernier avec la collision par défaut d’Unity), mais après plusieurs verres, ça semblait marrant. Il demande cependant beaucoup de boulot pour aboutir à un truc qui amusera des joueurs sobres.
 Et c’est ainsi qu’une soirée bien cool venait de se terminer, alors que j’allais vers le mac do le plus proche avec mon pote, histoire d’éponger. On m’avait prévenu qu’en rejoignant Londres, j’allais passer des soirées arrosées à la bière, au pub. Cependant je ne pensais pas que j’allais pouvoir combiner ces dernières avec la découverte de jeux sympa et différents. Mind the culture gap.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Akodo

Vraiment original comme concept, une espèce de "bar à geeks", ça doit changer des pubs qui retransmettent des match de foot. :D

----------


## ShinSH

Il y a de tout, mais c'est vrai que leur retransmissions, c'est plus l'E3 ou la GDC.  ::):

----------


## Akodo

L'autre jour j'ai vu une vidéo d'un bar qui retransmettait le dernier épisode de Game of Thrones. Je trouve ça sympa ces  bars qui font autre chose que servir de la bière et passer des matches à la télé, j'ai pas l'impression que ce soit très répandu, du moins à Montpellier (c'est pas non plus la plus grande ville de france mais bon). Y a le Dernier bar avant la fin du monde à Paris qui fait un peu dans l'originalité...

Ça va sinon, y a du fer à Londres ?  :Emo:

----------


## ShinSH

Y'a de la biere. Une fois que t'en as, t'oublies le reste \o/ (y compris le temps de chie)

----------


## RedGuff

Bonjour.
"a déposer". Je sais, GN, tout ça, pardon aux familles.

----------

